# Chapman Valley Show Geraldton W.a.



## amiddler (15/7/12)

To all people in the Geraldton W.A. area the Chapman Valley Show is once again holding a Home Brew Competition. It will be on Saturday the 8th of September.
This year prizes have been donated by Latitude 28 (a local pub) $100, IGA $50 and Category prizes by gryphonbrewing.com
Being a small Competition there is only 4 categories. Lager, Light Colour Ale, Dark Ale/Stout and Wheat Beer.
Judging will be loosely based on BCJP guidelines.

All other info can be found on the flier below. Any brewers thinking of entering feel free to let me know. At this stage I have a handful of confirmed brewers entering the show, it would be great to have 15ish brewers, wish us luck.

Drew 


View attachment Home_Brewers_CVS.doc


----------



## DU99 (15/7/12)

Very reasonable entry fee


----------



## amiddler (16/7/12)

DU99 said:


> Very reasonable entry fee




Yeh It is. The comp is attached to an Agricultural Show with other stalls. Best Fruit and Veg, Best Cakes, Yada Yada. A lot of people enter all of the fruit and veg categories and the payment just flowed on to things like the Beer and all other categories. You also get $4 for winning a category :lol: and a certificate with your name on it. It is more about bragging rights than the prize money, unfortunately the steward can't win.
Drew


----------



## DU99 (16/7/12)

sound's like a typical country show.


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (29/7/12)

Wow being in geraldton for the last few years I never knew there was a compition for home brewers it's good to see 
Mind you I have just started brewing again, where do people get there supplies in geraldton ? At the moment I'm traveling to Perth to purchase 
Regards Fellow geraldton resident


----------



## crd0902 (29/7/12)

I recall Durlacher st iga had a large selection of brew stuff other than that try the brew place on floors rd there somewhere for advice. I think it's a u-brewit shop but he'll be able to help. Chris


----------



## amiddler (29/7/12)

Yes IGA has some K&K stuff but not much for an all grainer. U Brew it has closed down as he didn't really have much of an idea how to make beer but could follow a recipe quite well. I will drop you a PM later West Aussie Brewer. I am always trying to meet more local brewers. Are you thinking of entering the CVS?


----------



## bruce86 (29/7/12)

Westaussiebrewer said:


> Wow being in geraldton for the last few years I never knew there was a compition for home brewers it's good to see
> Mind you I have just started brewing again, where do people get there supplies in geraldton ? At the moment I'm traveling to Perth to purchase
> Regards Fellow geraldton resident


All grain gear needs to come from Perth. It's has kits and stuff. Both durlacher and 5th. U brew it is shutting down if not already but won't sell stuff. May do when he closes down fully.


----------



## bruce86 (29/7/12)

Lol too slow. Get back to work drew


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (29/7/12)

It's on. $4 category prize from Nev - the man knows how to party......
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (29/7/12)

Thanks guys yeah I found the K&K ones that's what I have down at the moment 
As for the CVS drew not to sure prob not as I'm only on my first brew back after so long. Just got to get the old brain working again  
Crd yeah u brew it is closed down now I've still tried calling his number that's on the fence to see if he is selling any brewing equipment but no reply so far.
I'm just surprised after so long I can still use the kegs  guess I should get em clean before I run out of bottles lol 
Anyway guys looking forward to catching up guys and share a brew just gotta make it lol 
Also thinking about going from K&K to grain what's everyones thoughts Worth it or not I know know you can't get grain supplies here in town so may stick to K&K.
would also be interested in people's actual brewing processes if anyones keen to share 

Once again thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## crd0902 (29/7/12)

I'll probably get shot down here but I've always done k&k for years and just started doin some extract brews but I think I find all grain too hard to get my head around. Too involved. I like to throw it together add some hops follow a recipe and my beer is amazing according to me and me mates hahaha. Go to wo in bout hour


----------



## amiddler (29/7/12)

bruce86 said:


> Lol too slow. Get back to work drew



Slow arvo HAHA. 
Don't worry if your first few beers are average, enter them anyway. Either way get out to the show and meet some like minded brewers. 
Don't be fooled you can make some really good beers via K&K. I like AG because I can change little things to tweak a recipe to my taste buds and I enjoy the process of making my beer.


----------



## bruce86 (7/9/12)

Good luck for 2moro everyone. Spewing I can't make it. Have a few beers for.me.


----------



## amiddler (9/9/12)

The Chapman Valley Home Brew Comp has been run and there is a winner and some sore heads.
There was 16 beers to judge from 6 different brewers. The judges commented on this being the most successful in their short 4 year history. I will get the word out earlier next year and hopefully draw a bigger crowd.
Big thanks to our sponsors, *Latitude 28, IGA Wonthella and Gryphon Brewing.*


Wouldn't be complete with out some pictures.



Lead off with the winner. John entered 2 stunning beers taking out Light Ale with 21/25 points and Dark Ale with 20/25 points.
The runner up, Bruce, couldn't be there. His beers were also very good taking out Best Lager.
Commiserations to Triple "B" who's beers didn't rate a mention. LOL. He did take out Best Wheat Beer by a narrow margin.



All the entries lined up before the Public were invited to taste them and pick a public favourite.



A rough looking bunch picking the Public Choice award. This was won by Craig Nelson with a LCPA clone.



A couple of the judges, I think the other was in the loo after tasting all 16 beers without a stop.

It was great fun, See you all next year.

Drewy


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/9/12)

Drew said:


> The Chapman Valley Home Brew Comp has been run and there is a winner and some sore heads.
> There was 16 beers to judge from 6 different brewers. The judges commented on this being the most successful in their short 4 year history. I will get the word out earlier next year and hopefully draw a bigger crowd.
> Big thanks to our sponsors, *Latitude 28, IGA Wonthella and Gryphon Brewing.*
> 
> ...


Well done to the winners. Now Drewy - you tasted them all and word on the street (twitter went viral) is that one particular beer was your favourite ..... lets see who did that one .... hmmm  
cheers
BBB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/9/12)

Well done to the winner and the runners up.
Whats with all the hats and beanies, cold up your way ??
How did Drews brews go ?
Nev


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/9/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Well done to the winner and the runners up.
> Whats with all the hats and beanies, cold up your way ??
> How did Drews brews go ?
> Nev



Drew got equal second, which is to be expected given the judges were XXXX drinkers :lol: . Mine were way down on their list (as expected) given the depth of my brews and their heathen palates ........
Good fun though.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## amiddler (9/9/12)

Being a steward I pulled my entries from the final prizes. I could have taken a first in a category but still would not have taken first overall from John. His beers truly deserved to win. Even tho the judging was suspect h34r: I think the overall prizes went to the correct people, My thoughts only. 
Yes Triple "B", your lager was my personal favourite of all the beers I tasted and I tasted all 16 of them thoroughly.

It was a great day but I am determined to make it better next year. Hope to see everyone back on board then.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/9/12)

Drew said:


> Being a steward I pulled my entries from the final prizes. I could have taken a first in a category but still would not have taken first overall from John. His beers truly deserved to win. Even tho the judging was suspect h34r: I think the overall prizes went to the correct people, My thoughts only.
> Yes Triple "B", your lager was my personal favourite of all the beers I tasted and I tasted all 16 of them thoroughly.
> 
> It was a great day but I am determined to make it better next year. Hope to see everyone back on board then.


So what was the break on K&K to All Grain ?
Would be nice to know so I can sort the appropriate prizes.
Nev


----------



## bruce86 (9/9/12)

Garry you are sounding sour on here mate. might have to call you Chris Scott. Nev I'm pretty sure most entries were all grain. There was a kit and kilo brewer but his mate left the beer behind and didn't enter it for him.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/9/12)

bruce86 said:


> Garry you are sounding sour on here mate. might have to call you Chris Scott. Nev I'm pretty sure most entries were all grain. There was a kit and kilo brewer but his mate left the beer behind and didn't enter it for him.



Chris Scott is my hero - he knows how it is to be poorly umpired by amateurs (as I throw my keyboard down in disgust) ...... 
go the weagles ...
cheers
BBB


----------



## amiddler (9/9/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> So what was the break on K&K to All Grain ?
> Would be nice to know so I can sort the appropriate prizes.
> Nev



Every beer was AG. I thought I might get some new K&K brewers with the fliers I put up but none came out. I was hopping to meet more new brewers. I promise to work harder next year and try to get some new brewers in the line up. Your prizes were very good Nev and were asked about by a lot of people. The judges are judging the Northampton show next week so it will be interesting to see how many entries they get.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/9/12)

Drew said:


> Every beer was AG. I thought I might get some new K&K brewers with the fliers I put up but none came out. I was hopping to meet more new brewers. I promise to work harder next year and try to get some new brewers in the line up. Your prizes were very good Nev and were asked about by a lot of people. The judges are judging the Northampton show next week so it will be interesting to see how many entries they get.


Northhampton are a bunch of beer drinking perfectionists, I am sure the beers will be the best in the West .  
Better promotion means better prizes, if we start now we can turn it into a must go to event.
Go the weagulls!
Nev


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (9/9/12)

Sorry I could not make it guys I was working I did however leave my beers with a friend who as he puts it just forget to take them 
Hopefully I'll be in appearance next time 
Congrats to all the winners


----------



## krausenhaus (9/9/12)

Chris Scott might feel a bit better now his brother's team has suffered a bigger first quarter raping than his


----------



## Stouter (29/3/17)

Well, it's time Gentlemen.
It'll be my first time, and I've got very little idea about regulations and requirements other than the very loose looking format provided on the official site. And I'm not particularly well conversed on the etiquette of such events, but I'll give it a go.

I'm currently getting some entries planned and milled for this year, with one already the the F.V.
I reckon my Dark Ale/Stout entries will have just enough time to sit and condition, and my Light Ales will follow in the months closer to September.

Any other takers for this year's Show, or past participants/judges which might be able to provide some info on past events or where they're at for this year?


----------



## Stouter (2/7/17)

Bumpity bump?
Talked to a couple of Gero locals on this who are entering. Anyone else? It's getting closer.


----------



## Couchbrew (3/7/17)

Hoping to for sure. Plenty of time to lay a couple of brews down. I have a stout brewed in January but
It's still improving so might just let it sit for another year. I have a go to pale ale and like to see how it rates.


----------

